

Unlock your Mac without typing a thing - robinraszka
http://knocktounlock.com

======
25cf
Does anyone have any idea how the phone detects knocks and differentiates it
from, say, rolling around in your backpack? I know the LG G2 also has a "knock
detection", e.g. the phone turns on when you knock on it twice. I want this
feature in one of my apps so I'm just curious about how this is done.

~~~
holyjaw
I'd assume the accelerometer is able to differentiate between the sharp
staccato of a rapping of the knuckles vs. the steady circular motion of
rolling.

------
petertb
This link was posted here a few days ago. Nice looking site and vid.

The big drawback is (apparently) the app mimics your computer lock screen -
i.e your computer is not actually locked, just the app has gone fullscreen and
makes it look locked. Not sure about security implications?

~~~
gte910h
Where did you get that it mimics the screen?

------
serkanyersen
More like a novelty item to have or showing off to your friends but other than
that typing my password makes me feel more secure. Nice video though!

------
Schwolop
Is this actually a problem people have? I get that it's novel and cool, but
can't fathom why I'd want it.

------
wglb
What could possibly go wrong.

~~~
saadshamim
It has its uses, I usually leave my laptop unlocked when I'm amongst trusted
friends, a layer of protection that's this quick is a great idea in my mind. I
think it matters on the use case, if you're on a computer where security is
paramount, don't use it, but is a convenient feature to have for a lot of
other situations.

